# Reuseable litter liner



## cassfuentes (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm curious what everyone thinks about this idea for a litterbox. I love that its eco-friendly and will save money on litter. It looks like it could make cleaning the litter box easier too (which means my hubby might actually pitch in lol) But I'm afraid the absence of an actual litter will confuse our rabbits and make any fleece surface (the whole cage) seem like a litter option. What do you guys think of this product and does anyone here use something like think in your box?? Thanks!


----------



## cassfuentes (Nov 18, 2013)

Aaannd I just realized the link didn't come through on that post so no one has Any Idea what I'm talking about lol :blushan: 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/168622351/pet-litter-box-with-liner-system-3

Sorry!


----------



## J.Bosley (Nov 18, 2013)

That is definitely an interesting idea! I'd have to wash it at least once a day though...which itself would cost money. My English Lop drinks and pees a LOT... so I would need more than one, or I'd need to wash it all the time. Though I'd definitely get this for my Lionhead. Mainly because she enjoys digging in her litter pan and making a huge mess!


----------



## Bville (Nov 18, 2013)

That is an interesting idea! It reminds me of when I tried cloth diapers for daughter. It seems like the poop would just sit in a pile on top of the fleece though whereas with litter at least it gets buried a little. I would have to replace it daily and I'm not sure I'd want a bunch of them sitting around until laundry day, and also having bunny pee and poop in my washer. I'd love to hear if it worked for someone though!


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Nov 18, 2013)

I can't see this as something I would want to use. I have had a few litter training issues, and it is not great to deal with soaked fleece. Some rabbit pee can be hard to get out of fabric. I do enough laundry with just bedding, can't imagine what 1 litter liner per day per rabbit would add. Hay and fur can be a pain to get off things as well. The smell can be an issue as well. I know after an agility event, the bedding for my pens gets pretty smelly. 

It is a neat idea and could work well for a rabbit who digs in the litter or can't use regular litter, but I really don't see it working too well for rabbits otherwise. I don't find litter boxes all that hard to clean anyway.


----------



## cassfuentes (Nov 18, 2013)

I have a friend who cloth diapers, shes the reason I thought it sounded like a good idea. They do sell just the liners so I'd probably get two or three. I was thinking instead of putting them in the laundry though just soaking them in a vinegar solution, swish around a bit and line dry. I am concerned about the absorbency though. One of our buns pees quite a bit and we'd have two buns sharing the box. The litter box we use now is from the binky bunny website, the one with a wire mesh top, because our rabbits love to dig, so getting them off the mesh is another reason I like the look of this.


----------



## J.Bosley (Nov 18, 2013)

cassfuentes said:


> I have a friend who cloth diapers, shes the reason I thought it sounded like a good idea. They do sell just the liners so I'd probably get two or three. I was thinking instead of putting them in the laundry though just soaking them in a vinegar solution, swish around a bit and line dry. I am concerned about the absorbency though. One of our buns pees quite a bit and we'd have two buns sharing the box. The litter box we use now is from the binky bunny website, the one with a wire mesh top, because our rabbits love to dig, so getting them off the mesh is another reason I like the look of this.




As I said, I definitely would try this for my Bun that digs in her litter pan! I've yet to make a grate that she hasn't figured out how to remove... so this is definitely a product I plan to try and some point!


----------



## cassfuentes (Nov 18, 2013)

Does 10X13 sound too small for a litter box? My buns are both tiny, only 2 lbs, but they've always had a 14x24 box


----------



## degrassi (Nov 18, 2013)

This would probably work better if you had a grate over your litter box. That way he won't get confused between the litter box and the fleece in the cage(if you use that as your flooring). 

Also if your rabbit is a digger, or chewer this probably won't work.

If you use a grate on your litterbox then you can just use cut up pieces of towel. That would be really absorbent and cheap. 

I use towels for my rabbit's floor since he is old and stopped being too great with his little box habits. I switch them out daily and save them up until there is enough to wash as I dont' really want to wash pee towels with my regular towels  I put them in a bin and it doesn't smell too bad


----------

